#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  MIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities

## richa_tiwari

*About :*  Meerut Institute of Engineering & Technology, popularly called MIET is one of the oldest institute established in Uttar Pradesh in 1997 and has been thepioneer of technical education in the state and known for quality education and its results and placements. UPTU had conducted survey for awarding Academic Excellence Awards in the year 2008 and 2009 MIET has won the Academic Excellence Award for 2008 and again for 2009 i.e. for both consecutively.

Branches & Intake :

*Discipline*
*Duration*
Total Seats    

Computer Science & Engineering
4 Years
180

Information Technology
4 Years
90

Electronics & Communication Engineering
4 Years
90

Electronics & Instrumentation   Engineering
4 Years
60

Mechanical Engineering
4 Years
120(+)*

Biotechnology
4 Years
60(+)*

Chemical Engineering
4 Years
50

Civil Engineering
4 Years
60(+)*



*Fee Structure* : 79,900/- p.a

Campus Facilities

*Boys Hostel:* The Institute has on campus, in-house facility for about 650 students (boys). The rooms are single, double, triple and quadruple seated. The hostel has separate dining rooms, recreation rooms and study rooms. Volley Ball Court and Badminton Courts etc. are also available.


*Girls Hostel:* Hostel  facility is available for girls in campus with the capacity of 250  seats.Several Co-curricular activities are also initiated in the hostel for the overall grooming of the students. Strict regimen of life is the essence of  hostel life. Our efforts are to cast their character in the correct mould that will  groom them to discipline.The students themselves run the co-operative mess on a no-profit no-loss basis. The average monthly mess bill is about Rs. 850. All precautions have been taken to ensure hygienic food.


Computer Center:MIET Computer centre is the Epicenter of all computing facilities for students, faculty and staff members. MIET has over 735  Core2 Duo & Pentium IV computers arranged in 15 separate labs for MBA, MCA, M.Tech., M.Pharm., B.Tech. and B.Pharm. students. Internet facility is available to students through a dedicated leased line of 1 Mbps. The computer centre is integrated with the latest network technology available in the market, Windows 2003 (Advanced Server), Unix/Linux. All labs in the institute are on LAN. The servers in the centre are from HP, IBM and Intel based. New hardware and software are procured on a regular basis so as to provide a state of the art computing facility to MIET.




*Transport Services:*The Institute has its own fleet of over 25 buses  that ply on several routes across Meerut and its neighboring areas, serving both students and staff. Bus facilities are also available to hostellers for visits to the city every day. Students are charged on the basis of actual.   A bus service from Kaushambi, via. Mohan Nagar, Ghaziabad , Muradnagar, Modinagar, is also  available  for the benefit of students and faculty. Another service from Sardhana may be started if enough students are available. Charges are on the basis of actual.




*Canteen:* There are three canteen in MIET campus with different timing.Canteen in Academic campus-9.00a.m to 6.00 p.m. Canteen in Boys and Girls Hostel-6.00p.m to 12.00p.m	


*Auditorium:*The Auditorium is the ideal  venue for  seminars by    corporate,   nonprofit government organizations, and professional associations members to  talk and deliver lectures to  the  students of our college  to provide  them a  better and closer insight into the working of their different fields. These conferences  and lectures not only provide the students   with first  hand  information  about  the working of various fields but also give them an opportunity to get their doubts cleared by asking questions from our guests. The  guests  initially deliver  their lecture telling  the  students  about  their  work, the challenges  they  face,  the difficulties they overcome and so on, and after  that the  students are given  an opportunity to ask questions and clear their doubts if any. 


The Auditorium has a capacity of about  200 . The  Hall  provides a  special ambience for every event, it makes possible an ideal setting .It is totally air conditioned .


*Play Grounds :*The Institute provides all kinds of out-door activities and encourages students to take  part in  games  and sports to ensure their all round  development. All facilities and play grounds are available for :-


1) Basket Ball             2) Volley Ball            3) Foot Ball
4) Table Tennis           5) Cricket                 6) Hockey
7) Badminton


The  Institute also  provides  facilities  for several  board  games like carom, chess, Chinese checkers etc.




*Gymnasium:*Healthy minds resides in  healthy bodies. Keeping  this  in  mind  Institute also provides Gym Facility for the students. The Gym is maintained by the students themselves.


*PNB-ATM:* The  Institute provides facility for  banking at campus. The Punjab National Bank, Meerut has provided ATM facility at Campus for the convenience of the students, staff  as well as  the general  public. very soon PNB is going to provide their extension counter at MIET campus.  This fully computerized bank will offer excellent services and give the students and people at campus an ease to handle their money.

*Queries are Welcome!!!*






  Similar Threads: Meeut institute of engineering and technology, Meerut 2013 Admissions, Fee Structure, Placements, Branches, Campus Facilities JNU Jaipur 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities JPIET Meerut 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee Structure, Placements, Campus Facilities ITM Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placement, Campus Facilities CERT, Meerut 2012 Admissions, Fee Structure, Branches, Placements, Campus Facilities

----------

